# Alphacool Eisbaer 360 + 3x Thermaltake Riing



## TriTiVi (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich kann mein "Problem" deutlich machen. Jedenfalls bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer einer Alphacool Eisbaer 360, nachdem ich mich hier im Forum habe beraten lassen (nochmals Danke an alle). Jedenfalls habe ich sie soweit eingebaut und direkt auch die Lüfter gewechselt. 
Zu meiner ersten Fragen kommen wir dann auch schon. Der 3 Pin Stecker der Pumpe ist am CPU Fan angeschlossen da es sonst eine Fehlermeldung gibt. Jedenfalls geht es nun um das Lüfter Profil. Muss ich das auf Auto stellen? DC da 3 Pin oder doch PWM? 
Dann habe ich noch die Möglichkeit auf Standard zu stellen Turbo oder leise? Spielt das bei der Pumpe eine Rolle? Wenn ja was ist die "Beste" Einstellung? Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert konnte aber keine großartigen Veränderungen feststellen. Außer das nach meiner Probiererei die Lüfter bei Last abgehen wie IRRE.

Nun denn habe ich meinen i7 6700k übertaktet auf 4,5 Ghz habe aus Test zwecken der Wakü mal auf 4,6 Ghz erhöht. Ich habe @ 4.5 Ghz Temperaturen im Idle zwischen 20-30 und unter Last 40-60 je nachdem. Stell ich nun auf 4.6 Ghz gehen die Temperaturen dermaßen nach oben. Idle auf 40-50 und unter Last 80 - 91 Grad.
Ich finde diese Werte sehr verwunderlich. Daher die Frage ob ich die Pumpe richtig eingestellt habe?
Internetfroschungen haben leider auch nichts Wissenswertes ergeben und da ich euch hier gut in Erinnerung habe probiere ich mal mein Glück.

Weitere Informationen die vllt eine Rolle spielen:
Radiator in der Front verbaut --> Lüfter ziehen Luft in Gehäuse 4x 120mm Riing pusten es raus (einer Hinten 3x oben).
Grafikkarte ist ne GTX 1080 von Palit Gamerock Premium
32 GB DDR4 Speicher nicht übertaktet bei 3200Mhz
und das Mutterbrett  ist nen Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Aura.

Bitte nur konstruktive Kommentare und habt Nachsicht mit mir ist meine erste Wakü 

Ach ja hatte vorher einen Noctua NH-U14S welcher mit 4.6 Ghz besser klar gekommen ist. Daher meine ganze Verunsicherung.

Vielen Lieben Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Die Pumpe stellst auf einen festen Wert ein. Es macht keinen Sinn die Pumpe nach Temperatur zu regeln! Am einfachsten wäre 100%/Full, außer das ist dir zu laut. Rein vom Durchfluss kannst du dir Werte zwischen 65-100% aussuchen, dabei aber auf DC stellen.

Für die Lüfter stellst du dir eine eigene Kurve ein (manuell). Einfach so wie sie deinem GEscmack entspricht. So leise wie möglich, so laut wie nötig.


----------



## TriTiVi (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo vielen Dank für deine Antwort erstmal.

Vllt bin ich ja jetzt blöd, aber wie stelle ich die Pumpe auf 100% Auch durch ne Lüfterkurve?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Ja. Bei Asus kannst du im UEFI den Anschluss einfach auf "Full Speed" stellen. Oder manuell und du ziehst die Kurve aufs maximum


----------



## TriTiVi (10. Februar 2017)

Okay vielen Dank. Was hälst du von der riesigen Temperatur differenz zwischen 4.5 Ghz und 4.6Ghz? Gibts da ne Erklärung für oder ist der Chip einfach nur *******?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Hattest du auf der gleichen CPU schon den U14S?
Falls nicht: Jede CPU ist anders und wenn du die VCore nicht selbst festlegst, geben die Boards von alleine viel zu viel...


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2017)

Welche Spannungen liegen denn an bei 4.5 / 4.6GHz?

Am besten du stellst vllt maximal eine manuelle Spannung von 1.25V- (je nach Temps bis 1.3V) ein und schaust, wie hoch du mit dem Takt kommst.
Bleib auch beim "sweet spot", also wenn du ab einem gewissen Punkt, deutlich mehr Spannung drauf klatschen musst für die nächsten 100MHz, dann lass es.


----------



## TriTiVi (10. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es herausgefunden! Das mit den Spannungen hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht und zwar habe ich im Bios das Wasserkühlung OC eingestellt also so ein selbsteinstellendes Bios Profil von Asus. Das hat natürlich viel zu viel Spannung drauf gekloppt. Hab es jetzt mit festeingestellten Werten hier aus dem Forum versucht und siehe da die Temperaturen gehen nicht über 45 Grad  
Die Pumpe läuft jetzt auf Maxmimal und ist kaum zu hören, dass einzige was mich wundert ist nur eine Luftblase in dem CPU Kühler (genau am Sichtfenster) bekomme ich die da wieder raus?

Danke für eure Hilfen! Manchmal braucht es nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß wenn man schon die Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Chimera (10. Februar 2017)

TriTiVi schrieb:


> Ich habe es herausgefunden! Das mit den Spannungen hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht und zwar habe ich im Bios das Wasserkühlung OC eingestellt also so ein selbsteinstellendes Bios Profil von Asus. Das hat natürlich viel zu viel Spannung drauf gekloppt. Hab es jetzt mit festeingestellten Werten hier aus dem Forum versucht und siehe da die Temperaturen gehen nicht über 45 Grad
> Die Pumpe läuft jetzt auf Maxmimal und ist kaum zu hören, dass einzige was mich wundert ist nur eine Luftblase in dem CPU Kühler (genau am Sichtfenster) bekomme ich die da wieder raus?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfen! Manchmal braucht es nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß wenn man schon die Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht.



Nun, ich hoffe doch mal, dass du in der Schule in Physik bissel aufgepasst hast  Waser, ausdehnen...  Nimm z.B. mal nen Custom Loop: den befüllt man ja auch nicht randvoll bis zum Anschlag, sondern lässt immer noch bissel Platz. Ergo erst mal ne längere Zeit lang laufen lassen und dann nochmals gucken, wie gross/klein es geworden ist und je nachdem musst du gar nix mehr machen oder kannst halt noch 1-2ml reinpfeffern (wenn zu viel Luft drin wär, würdest du es schnell hören: dann gluckert es wie blöd).


----------



## TriTiVi (11. Februar 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nun, ich hoffe doch mal, dass du in der Schule in Physik bissel aufgepasst hast  Waser, ausdehnen...  Nimm z.B. mal nen Custom Loop: den befüllt man ja auch nicht randvoll bis zum Anschlag, sondern lässt immer noch bissel Platz. Ergo erst mal ne längere Zeit lang laufen lassen und dann nochmals gucken, wie gross/klein es geworden ist und je nachdem musst du gar nix mehr machen oder kannst halt noch 1-2ml reinpfeffern (wenn zu viel Luft drin wär, würdest du es schnell hören: dann gluckert es wie blöd).



Hey ja das ist mir schon klar, nur bin ich iwie der Meinung die Blase ist etwas größer geworden? Kann das überhaupt sein? Ich meine wo soll da Luft reinkommen? Ist doch alles fest verschlossen und verdichtet nehme ich mal an. 
Thema Wakü bin ich noch so unsicher  man lernt ja nie aus. Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2017)

Möglich das die größer geworden ist. Die kleinen Mengen an Luft, die in Radiator und Co sitzen, lösen sich mit der Zeit und sammeln sich an einem Punkt. Dafür ist der integrierte AGB ja da 
Wie Chimera schon sagte, solange es nicht die ganze Zeit gluckert und Ratter etc, ist alles gut.


----------

